

Train Kills Elephants Trying to Protect Babies - rblion
http://www.aolnews.com/world/article/7-elephants-killed-in-indian-train-crash/19646995

======
guynamedloren
Yes, this is an interesting article... But while would you feel this is in any
way relevant to Hacker News?

------
kasharoo
Is the train OK?

